
asciitable.com - joubert
http://www.asciitable.com
======
PaulHoule
That's best example of SEO-domaining I have ever seen. I am sure that guy gets
a lot of ad revenue for almost no work.

~~~
brudgers
It's also pretty much exactly what a person is likely to be looking for in a
search for "ascii table". In the old days, it was printed in the back of the
printer manual, the MSDOS manual, etc. etc.

Anyway, it's going to be much more relevant to the immediate problem than the
Wikipedia article. This probably a case of SEO actually doing something good.

